# Justification for a large ski quiver.



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

I now have five skis in my quiver. Well actually six but the sixth is a duplicate and is pretty well trashed. Here it goes. 

How many clubs do you have in your golf bag? Typically 14 by USGA rules. 
Now, I could play the whole course with my 7 iron which I hit 150 to 160 yards. I can chip with it and put with it. I will shoot a decent score(high 80's or low 90's). 
I can use my 174cm K2 Apache Recons on the whole mountain in any condition. It will suffice. Now add the driver to the bag, I am now hitting a 9 iron or less into the green. So, the Head iraces (177cm) are the driver to throw down some GS's turns on the morning groomers. The 9 iron or PW are the Supershapes (160cm), short fast turns on groomers, hard packed glades or moguls. Now for the days when the rough is long(powder), I use the Iclenatic Nomads(168cm).  The gap and sand wedge are the new Supershape Magnums(170cm) used in the crud and groomers late in the day.  My score is now in the mid seventies


Now would you go out in the golf course with only one club?  Or ski with only one pair of skis on the mountain?

I have not figured out the analogy for my ski boots yet though.


:beer:


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 9, 2008)

Sold!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's all the justification you need,.......  "because you can!"


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 9, 2008)

Puck it!  I think I love you!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 9, 2008)

Everyone subscribes to a different theory.  One pair of skis is all i use.  Although i have thought of buying a pair of powder boards.  but i'll resist as long as i can.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Puck it!  I think I love you!


You definitely need no convincing! 

It depends on the type of skier you are, of course.  I think many are fine with 1 or 2 pairs of skis, and anything more would be overkill.  Sure, it's nice to have all the extra options, and who doesn't lust after extra gear... but you don't necessarily *need* it.  It's easy to get caught up in the hype.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

I want more skis, but only because I like to have more toys.
A friend of mine only carries 3 clubs for golf, usually without a bag. He figures that, since he can't his a wood anyway, there's no reason to carry one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

No justification needed for a large ski quiver..I almost always want new skis before my previous skis are shot..so my quiver just keeps getting larger.  In high school I just had one pair of skis..and back then I would get new skis every two seasons..and sell my previous pair at a used ski sale..then in college when I would buy new skis..I would keep my old skis as rock skis..Although I now have 6 pairs of skis and I'll be getting a 7th closer to the start of the ski season..I two pairs the majority of the time.  Eventually I'll make a ski chair..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> Everyone subscribes to a different theory.  One pair of skis is all i use.  Although i have thought of buying a pair of powder boards.  but i'll resist as long as i can.



once you're on some powder boards..it will be tough to go back to skinny skis in powder/crud..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> 6 or 7 pairs of skis .. not even close to being a gear whore like me ...



Don't you have like 15 snowboards along with an old school Snurfer??


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 9, 2008)

Fail!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> Fail!


 

Jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 9, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Jealous!!!!!!!




No, I have 15+ pairs of skis, multiple boots, etc.  

The golf justification is a fail.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2008)

I ski the same ski 95% of the time.  My quiver is fairly large but I could get by just fine with 2 pairs of skis... an 86mm waist all mountain ski and a similar older pair I can use as my rock boards.  With modern ski technology and today's snowmaking and grooming, you really don't need race stock for icy days and powder boards for powder days.  A modern all mountain ski has enough float to deal with anything where you don't need a snorkel and has enough edge grip to hold just fine other than days that are so bogus that I probably don't want to be skiing at all.  If I did a beer league or spent a lot of time in the zipper line, I'd want real race stock for gates and unshaped bump skis.

...besides, the times I really wish I had my quiver I'm usually thousands of miles from home and I can't fit all that gear in a double ski bag.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

Highway Star said:


> No, I have 15+ pairs of skis, multiple boots, etc.
> 
> The golf justification is a fail.


 

Why does it fail?  I meant "jealous" that I had the comparison idea.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

Thing about skis is... you're not going to be switching your skis midday on a mountain for when you stick to groomers, decide to hit the trees, or the bump run... like you would with golf clubs. You'll pick one ski for the day and that's it. 
Having a quiver seems nice and I have a few skis... but what tends to happen is - I usually ski the terrain that I prefer the most, so I'll use the skis suited for that the most, which makes me get used to those skis and prefer using them for other situations where they might not be the best but I won't have to remember how to ski the other skis for the day.

So what happened with me is I ended up using my touring skis most of the season although they are kinda scary on fast groomers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Thing about skis is... you're not going to be switching your skis midday on a mountain for when you stick to groomers, decide to hit the trees, or the bump run... like you would with golf clubs. You'll pick one ski for the day and that's it.
> Having a quiver seems nice and I have a few skis... but what tends to happen is - I usually ski the terrain that I prefer the most, so I'll use the skis suited for that the most, which makes me get used to those skis and prefer using them for other situations where they might not be the best but I won't have to remember how to ski the other skis for the day.
> 
> So what happened with me is I ended up using my touring skis most of the season although they are kinda scary on fast groomers.



I sometimes go back to my car to switch my skis around..like ski on race skis early morning when it's hard icy cord and no people and then switch to mid fats when it's big piles of sugar.  When I go to Jackson Hole this winter..I plan on bringing ice coast carvers and fat skis..because skiing is like a box of chocolates..you never know what your gonna get..


----------



## prisnah (Sep 9, 2008)

no such thing....right tool for the right job and all that. Still sounds like you got a hell of an overlap going on with your quiver and you need some longer sticks. But that's just personal opinion.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I sometimes go back to my car to switch my skis around..like ski on race skis early morning when it's hard icy cord and no people and then switch to mid fats when it's big piles of sugar. When I go to Jackson Hole this winter..I plan on bringing ice coast carvers and fat skis..because skiing is like a box of chocolates..you never know what your gonna get..


 

I do the same thing. GS skis in the morning and hit the car midday for the Supershapes. On powder days, Nomads then Recons or Supershapes. The Nomads 105cm under foot do not hold on hard pack at all. I had a hip bruise last year to prove. One run too many on the them.

I brought the Nomads and Recons to Utah last year and glad I did. The second day was wind blown hard pack and the Nomads would have been suicide.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

prisnah said:


> no such thing....right tool for the right job and all that. Still sounds like you got a hell of an overlap going on with your quiver and you need some longer sticks. But that's just personal opinion.


 

Why longer.  The 177cm ski like they are 190 to 200cm.  The 168cm have great float in deep powder proven in Utah powder last year (20") and they will ski the tightest glades with powder on the East Coast.

If I was out west,  I would have longer powder skis 180cm to 190cm's in the Pro XXL Legends, but I am on the East Coast.  


So why I ask.  I don have any ----- envy.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 9, 2008)

one word: stability 

And I wasn't talking about the 177's, that's a formidable size, I was commenting more on the 160 and the 168. I dunno, if I needed a pow ski I certainly would not be looking at Nomads. Maybe for a light day touring set up, but not for pow specific.....but I don't like Icelantic for that reason, they just remind me of skiboards. 

It's all what feels good for you though.... I just feel much more stable at speed on 175's and up. I prefer twins or at least partial twins too so that makes a difference. 

If you like a smaller size and are comfortable on them, stick with it, I just think longer skis ultimately improve your game.

Still, why all the small waisted skis? I just don't think it's a very diverse quiver. JMHO


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

prisnah said:


> one word: stability
> 
> 
> 
> Still, why all the small waisted skis? I just don't think it's a very diverse quiver. JMHO


 

I went to the 105cm from the 74cm Recons for a big jump. I was looking at 88 Monsters or Pilgrims 90. I decided to for the big jump. I think I will I go for something in that range next. The Supershapes 160's are three years old and getting kind of beat up. The Magnums are their replacement and are longer because the 160's need to be on edge at all times when going fast. 

The Nomads are incredibly stable at speed on soft snow. You should try them. They did come out with longer ones this year (180cm I think). The overall width give you the float. The Recons are not my favorite either. Another reason for the Magnums. 

The Magnums are essentially replacing the old supershapes and recons.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

My 110mm Nordica Blowers are going to be the fattest skis I've ever skied on...I can't wait to take them out opening day on some white ribbon of death..lol


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My 110mm Nordica Blowers are going to be the fattest skis I've ever skied on...I can't wait to take them out opening day on some white ribbon of death..lol


 

Hopefully it is a soft and powdery white ribbon of death.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Hopefully it is a soft and powdery white ribbon of death.



LOL..well for opening day I always want to try out any new skis I picked up over the summer..even for just a run or two..then I'll switch to my Elans that are 67mm underfoot or my Rossi Scratch BCs @ 88mm underfoot..


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah... sorry, heading back to the car midday to change skis just seems like time wasted to me considering the kind of skiing I prefer. 
To each their own.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 9, 2008)

Makes sense i guess, sorta phasing out the old and adding here and there to make what will one day be an ideal quiver. You should really consider picking up something between 85 and 95 underfoot in a twin or partial twin as well, not too skinny for pow and not too fat for ice for those in between/spring days. 

Mine's not very diverse right now either, talk about the pot calling the kettle black.....

Armada AR6 176
Bro 179
Public Enemy 179
Dynastar legend 8000

But I'm dumping the PE's and the Bro's and the quiver should look like this soon:

Armada AR6 (everyday)
Dynastar legend 8000 (carver)
Bro stiff 179  (Back/Slackcountry)
and possibly K2 Hellbent (pow)


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah... sorry, heading back to the car midday to change skis just seems like time wasted to me considering the kind of skiing I prefer.
> To each their own.


 

 You get there early enough and you are in the front row.

Cannon is a two minute walk from the lodge or tram house (even better, you have to wait for the tram anyways)

At Sunapee, you ski right to the car and then hop back on the north peak chair.

South Peak at Loon and Bear Peak are the same as Cannon.

Very fast switch.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

prisnah said:


> Makes sense i guess, sorta phasing out the old and adding here and there to make what will one day be an ideal quiver. You should really consider picking up something between 85 and 95 underfoot in a twin or partial twin as well, not too skinny for pow and not too fat for ice for those in between/spring days.
> 
> Mine's not very diverse right now either, talk about the pot calling the kettle black.....
> 
> ...


 

You are right.  Are you the pot or the kettle?  I forget.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah... sorry, heading back to the car midday to change skis just seems like time wasted to me considering the kind of skiing I prefer.
> To each their own.



It works out well if you're tailgaiting..:beer::beer:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It works out well if you're tailgaiting..:beer::beer:


 

They call it the "Beach" at Sunapee for a reason.


----------



## RENO (Sep 9, 2008)

5 Snowboards, 3 skis...
Unless something breaks, I pretty much just use my Ride No4 board/Salomon F20 boots and Flow NXTFX bindings all season no matter the conditions. This setup is great in everything East or West and I'll probably be on it for several more seasons. Looking for new boots, but I'm gonna just get this season's F20. Before that I rode the Ride Timeless for 5-6 years. That was a great board, but the No4 setup is wayyyyyyyyy lighter and maneuverable. I can't use my other boards now that I have the No4 unless something breaks. I like to be comfortable and enjoy what I'm doing instead of experimenting all season with different equipment. Takes a lot of time to get used to different equipment. I get out about 30-35 days and don't want to be equipment testing all season. Also used to ski in the morning and snowboard in the afternoon, but got tired of that. I enjoy riding more anyway. Now I just stick with riding...

Maybe I need to check out some new ski equipment?  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

Anytime my lady questions the number of skis I have, I simply say

'And how many pairs of shoes do you have?'

argument over


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Anytime my lady questions the number of skis I have, I simply say
> 
> 'And how many pairs of shoes do you have?'
> 
> argument over




I used to use that one until my wife came up with the reply "but how much do your skis cost?"  

Then I find that not only is she's getting a new pair of shoes, but she's also getting a new pair of skis


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

Puck it said:


> You get there early enough and you are in the front row.
> 
> Cannon is a two minute walk from the lodge or tram house (even better, you have to wait for the tram anyways)
> 
> ...


Actually for me it's just the fact that I have 4 skis and each one of them have a different type of binding, requiring for me to switch boots or change the sole on one of my boots... so yeah, that's prob why it keeps me from doing that.. If I had skis with same bindings all around then I'd prob be more prone to changing on a whim.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I used to use that one until my wife came up with the reply "but how much do your skis cost?"
> 
> Then I find that not only is she's getting a new pair of shoes, but she's also getting a new pair of skis


Be thankful she's not buying shoes like Carrie on _Sex and the City_!  Those rival the cost of a pair of skis!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Be thankful she's not buying shoes like Carrie on _Sex and the City_!  Those rival the cost of a pair of skis!



Fortunately with a short, wide foot, all of those snazzy shoes with designer names that I can't pronounce don't fit her!  So about as expensive a shoe as she has is her roughly $100 Merrill hiking boots!

Now her ski boots, well the price of those could rival *most* anything you'd find in the boutiques along 5th avenue.  But fortunately they keep her feet, comfy and WARM and give her the performance she's looking for, so that keeps me from having to listening to "boot whining" on the hill/lifts!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I used to use that one until my wife came up with the reply "but how much do your skis cost?"
> 
> Then I find that not only is she's getting a new pair of shoes, but she's also getting a new pair of skis



I thought fancy womens shoes cost as much as skis..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Actually for me it's just the fact that I have 4 skis and each one of them have a different type of binding, requiring for me to switch boots or change the sole on one of my boots... so yeah, that's prob why it keeps me from doing that.. If I had skis with same bindings all around then I'd prob be more prone to changing on a whim.



Wait so you need different boots for different skis????  All my skis are adjusted for the same boots..weird..unless you have tele or AT boots..


----------



## JD (Sep 9, 2008)

I have 3.  I set of powder boards for early season, basically rock boards (rossi Axiomes).  I pair of nice BC boards (karhu bc100) and 1 pair of cross country powder boards (alpina cross terrains)  Life's too short for hard pack.


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

JD said:


> I have 3.  I set of powder boards for early season, basically rock boards (rossi Axiomes).  I pair of nice BC boards (karhu bc100) and 1 pair of cross country powder boards (alpina cross terrains)  Life's too short for hard pack.



hardpack can be fun if you like fast speeds. its guilty pleasure of mine.

there was thread is i started a whileback about quivers
http://forums.alpinezone.com/32107-what-kind-quivers-do-you-have.html?highlight=quivers


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wait so you need different boots for different skis????  All my skis are adjusted for the same boots..weird..unless you have tele or AT boots..


I use my AT boots for my Fritschi AT setup and my alpine setup... but the boot sole thickness is different for both, so I have to unscrew the sole and replace it with the alpine sole.
I just got a Dynafit setup and have other AT boots with Dynafit inserts for those.
And lastly the tele.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> hardpack can be fun if you like fast speeds. its guilty pleasure of mine.



Times two..at the end of a powder day..I think...wow tomorrow morning there's going to be some steezy high speed cord runs..


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Sep 11, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah... sorry, heading back to the car midday to change skis just seems like time wasted to me considering the kind of skiing I prefer.
> To each their own.



Or, you could just hire a caddy to carry your quiver. As conditions change during your run, your caddy would hand you your bump skis, ice skis, or reverse camber reverse sidecut pow skis.

The caddy could even give you valuable advice, like "Just be the snow, be the snow, be the snow. You're not being the snow, Danny."


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 11, 2008)

large quivers, cars, suv's etc. are usually just compensations for other inadequacies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> large quivers, cars, suv's etc. are usually just compensations for other inadequacies



Don't you drive a big SUV???


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't you drive a big SUV???



ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh...


















but i don't consider a 4runner big


----------



## DEVO (Sep 12, 2008)

My quiver and I how I use it:

Scott P3 (82 mm waist) 184 w/ Salomon 912 - General all mountain ski
Rossignol Scratch BC WRS (98 mm waist) 185 w/ Salomon 912 - Powder ski
Dynastar Legend 8000 (79 mm waist) (soon to be Lengend 8800's, 89 mm waist) w/ Naxo - touring/backcountry ski 
Elan Mo2 169 (? waist) - goofing off twin tip for practicing jumps, etc
Rossignol Viper 191 (skinny) w/ Salomon 912 - fast hardpack carving, probably getting rid of these as they never get used.


----------

